# Looking for Glove Compartment mount for Ipod



## GermanVDubbin (Feb 21, 2007)

Can anyone link me to a site that sells the Glovebox mount for the Ipod?


----------



## reef150 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Glove Compartment mount for Ipod (GermanVDubbin)*

Here is one from OEM Plus....
http://oempl.us/product_info.p...cd835


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Looking for Glove Compartment mount for Ipod (reef150)*

would you like to actualy mount the ipod in the glovebox, or have an ipod device that will keep your ipod in the glovebox
and do you have factory navigation?


----------

